# Video invites



## Magnarogue (Oct 3, 2006)

This is our 3rd annual halloween party invitation.
The first actual video invite we've made...in homage to Grindhouse
anyone else with video invites?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiYwzBYl_So


----------



## haunted_D (Jun 20, 2007)

Very cool! i'm planning on doing one as well. I'll post it here when its done. Great Job!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Very cool. 

What did you use to create that?


----------



## Magnarogue (Oct 3, 2006)

I used windows media movie maker, not too difficult....
I actually have one more video i made, this one is in homage to
Return of the living dead 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYC8dCEqTK8


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

How did you get the camera shake motion?


----------



## Magnarogue (Oct 3, 2006)

its a setting on windows movie maker...under video effects, lovely effect.
This is our last and final video invite.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kQk5ddUbcsQ


----------



## KNightWalker (Jun 30, 2004)

*You inspired me.*

I saw your video and it inspired me to make one as well. Thank you for the posting the details. I couldn't have done it without your help.

YouTube - KNightWalker's Halloween Invite


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok this may be a stupid Question(I blame it on my meds...haha)
how did you get the music on there,I made my movie invites,now all i need is the music or creepy sounds.

Thanks in advance!





http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a357/LiLmissDee/Halloween/


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

You must have MovieMaker for Vista, which I think is 6.0. I'm still on XP, the closest I can come is to age the film, but I can't generate the camera shake with the built in plug ins.

Grr.....



Magnarogue said:


> its a setting on windows movie maker...under video effects, lovely effect.
> This is our last and final video invite.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kQk5ddUbcsQ


----------



## Magnarogue (Oct 3, 2006)

My moviemaker is also on XP. The shaking camera movement is on the
film age/older and oldest settings.
not sure aboutthe difference in the Vista moviemaker and XP.

as for the music, just import an audio file to moviemaker(if you have it) and drag it down to the timeline in the audio section...

hope that helped(both of you)


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Magnarogue,

Thank you,Thank you! Now off to go play

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a357/LiLmissDee/Halloween/


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

That is a awesome idea. Thanks Magnarogue.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

*Video / DVD Invitations*

I posted a similar question under another invitiaton thread and didn't get any response so I'll chime in here... 

If you want to see a bunch of cool video inviations go to YouTube and seach under "halloween invitation" and a bunch of them pop up, this is where I got inspired to try this myself for our party this year. 

Anyhow, what I want to know is how are you going to get these videos out to your guests? Email? 

I was thinking of using business card sized DVD's (do they make them? I know you can get business size CD's) Does anyone know how much memory they have? 

I used Windows Movie Maker XP to do a montage of photos from last years party with titles, music, special effects... it was fun.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Magnarogue said:


> its a setting on windows movie maker...under video effects, lovely effect.
> This is our last and final video invite.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kQk5ddUbcsQ


All three were good but I really liked the second one the best....the night of the living dead tribute 

MsM


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Holy candycorn, I've never seen a video invite before. Brilliant!


----------



## BW23 (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's the invitation I made from last year, our second annual party. The first year we did a video scavenger hunt, and it was such a huge success that we had to do it again. I'm not sure what we'll do this year, but here's the invitation from last year.

It was made centering around the highlights from the previous year's scavenger hunt. I put it on DVD and mailed them out, but that ended up costing around $100 total (for DVDs, envelopes, jewel cases and postage).

This year I think I'll put it on youtube and make it private for those invitated...if I can somehow do that.

I'm not real happy with the invite from last year, but the guests loved it. I made it using iMovie.

YouTube - Video Scavenger Hunt Halloween 2005


----------



## Halloween Hostess (Sep 15, 2007)

Is there a way to copy clips from various scary movies posted on YouTube and copy them and string them together to make your own DVD invitation?

Also, is this MovieMaker a program that you purchased or came on your computer if it was equipped with a DVD burner?


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I have movie maker installed (came with it) just peeked at it . how hard is it? never touched it In all these years.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

these are great. Love the effect!
So are you guys mailing dvd's or e mailing a link to you tube?

this year I did an audio cd invite. with the help of a fellow board member.

then I found the digital puppet Yorick.
so then I applied the audio to the puppet and burned to dvd.
but by the time I found the puppet I had already sent out the cd's.
yet to try to get the dvd to you tube.


----------



## BW23 (Oct 31, 2005)

Halloween Hostess said:


> Is there a way to copy clips from various scary movies posted on YouTube and copy them and string them together to make your own DVD invitation?
> 
> Also, is this MovieMaker a program that you purchased or came on your computer if it was equipped with a DVD burner?


I used clips from movies in mine. I just downloaded the trailers and used the parts I needed.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Halloween Hostess said:


> Is there a way to copy clips from various scary movies posted on YouTube and copy them and string them together to make your own DVD invitation?
> 
> Also, is this MovieMaker a program that you purchased or came on your computer if it was equipped with a DVD burner?


There's a program that allows you to grab and save video from youtube and google. I think it was called youtube grabber or video grabber. I'm sure if you do a search you can find it.

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

BW23 said:


> Here's the invitation I made from last year, our second annual party. The first year we did a video scavenger hunt, and it was such a huge success that we had to do it again. I'm not sure what we'll do this year, but here's the invitation from last year.
> 
> It was made centering around the highlights from the previous year's scavenger hunt. I put it on DVD and mailed them out, but that ended up costing around $100 total (for DVDs, envelopes, jewel cases and postage).
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed watching the video and the crazy things they had to do for the hunt lol Really makes me miss the states when I see videos like that. 

MsM


----------



## Halloween Hostess (Sep 15, 2007)

I am oh so frustrated!!!

When I saw this thread and checked out all of your video invites, I thought it was an absolutely great and unique way to issue invites to your party. I knew my fairly new Dell with Vista had a DVD burner so I checked to see if it had Windows Movie Maker and was thrilled when I saw it did indeed.

Since I didn't even know I had this program, I obviously wasn't familiar with it so I tried to play around with it and did not get very far.

First, I can't figure out where and how to download and save clips of video (both from movie trailers and other general clips that have been used in others' such as "white noise" on a TV screen or static, etc). I googled "download free movie trailers" and several links came up. I visited many of those sites but just couldn't figure out how to download and save (I tried right clicking and saving target as and other things but nothing worked for me). I do not have iMovie or QuickTime Pro but surely there is some way for me to accomplish this. I just need to know exactly and specifically how...

As for as the YouTube Grabber, I did find it but when I tried to download it, a pop up said that it no longer works.

So if anyone can advise me or share any info you know, that would be so great and so appreciated because I am truly at a loss!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Try this:

Go here:

http://www.themovieinsider.com/t3851/halloween/

You'll see 4 halloween trailers listed on the left side. On the right side, you'll see a button that says "direct link". If you right click on that, then you should see the option to save target as. Once you click, save target as, you'll get another screen that asks where you want to save it. Select the file on your computer where you want to save it and click ok/save. Then it should start downloading. Most of the movie trailers on that site are in .mov format so you need quicktime in order to play it. There is a free version of quicktime you can download here: 
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/

The movie insider site also has a search engine so you can search other halloween movie trailers as well. Good luck.

MsM


----------



## Halloween Hostess (Sep 15, 2007)

I went to the site and got some trailers downloaded. BUT when I went to Windows Movie Maker and tried to open them got this message (for the Halloween one in particular) "\Halloween.mov could not be imported." 

Just checked help topics and this is what it says that Movie Maker works with:
Video files: .asf, .avi, dvr-ms, .m1v, .mp2, .mp2v, .mpe, .mpeg, .mpg, .mpv2, .wm, and .wmv

So obviously it needs to be converted and that is the problem but have no clue as to how to do that. Anyone have any suggestions or experience with this? I would need a program that is both free and safe.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Converting can be very tricky and I don't know of any free programs for it. I have Ulead....not movie maker and it accepts quicktime movies as well. I assume you downloaded the free quicktime and have at least watched the movie trailers? If you tell me which trailers you wanted converted, I could convert them for you and set them up one of those free sharing sites for you to download. Ulead exports in mpeg1 and 2, windows media or real time. What you need to consider is what you are going to do with the trailers. Are you going to add your own video clips to it? if so, what format are those clips in? What format do you want the final product in? etc.

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh, here are a couple of other things I found:

Movie maker tour on youtube. It shows all the different transitions and effects you can use:

YouTube - Ayumilove Windows Movie Maker Tour (Title Effect Transition)

And some extra effects you can download for movie maker:

http://www.hitthebongo.co.uk/videofx/2005/09/transition-effects.html


----------



## Halloween Hostess (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok so I have a question and then also some useful info that I finally came upon.

First, would someone share with me where you are finding miscellaneous clips (not movie trailers) such as the animated house in Manarogue's and a tv screen on static (white noise) and so forth? I have figured how to get movie trailers (thanks so much MsMeeple) but have no clue (and have tried to search with no luck) of finding animated clips and other random clips.

I have had so much trouble figuring out all of this. With some of your advice and finally some luck, I figured out some of the problems. MsMeeple was sweet enough to guide me in the correct direction to the site of where to download movie trailers. However, they were in the wrong format and Movie Maker would not accept them. So I needed a converting program that was free and safe. After extensive searching, I found gold...a website that converts files to different formats for free. I have converted .mov to .avi and .m4p to .mp3 and so on. It is great. So hopefully, it will be of further assistance to some of you that might have encountered or will encounter the same problem! Here's the site: http://media-convert.com/ 

Thanks to all of you who have helped me and if you know of a site where I could find some of those misc clips to download,please please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Magnarogue (Oct 3, 2006)

all the videos are found on youtube then downloaded onto my comp using youtube catcher. as for the "animated" house, i just searched for haunted houses on yahoo image search then edited the lightning on moviemaker.


----------



## BW23 (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's mine for this year:


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

*Halloween Scavenger Hunt*

BW23 your invite is great... I am definitely going to do a scavenger hunt one of these days... the ordering at the drive through of the competitor's restaurant is priceless....


----------



## BW23 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks bbshop. 

The best part of the hunt is coming back and watching all of them with the entire group.


----------

